# himmel schöner mit ps



## rustyNET (12. April 2006)

hallo leuts... weiss jemand wie man mit photoshop den himmel schöner machen kann?

gruss


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (12. April 2006)

Hallo,

Zeig uns doch mal bitte Dein bisheriges Ergebnis - ohne Anhaltspunkte wird es sicher schwierig, geeignete Tips zu geben.
Ansonsten schau Dir schon mal die Gradiationskurven und die Tonwertkorrektur an, damit lassen sich prima Ergebnisse erzielen.

noch etwas: Achte in Zukunft bitte auf die Netiquette bzgl. Deiner fehlenden Groß- und Kleinschreibung.


----------

